# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  بالفيديو .. كرستيانو يحطم الأهرامات الثلاثة في إعلانه لموقعه الجديد

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بالفيديو .. كرستيانو يحطم الأهرامات الثلاثة في إعلانه لموقعه الجديد


فى لقطة طريفة من نوعها، ظهر البرتغالى كريستيانو رونالدو، صانع ألعاب  ريال مدريد الإسبانى، وهو يُحطم الأهرامات الثلاثة خلال الإعلان الترويجى  للموقع الرسمى الخاص للاعب والمقرر انطلاقه خلال شهر مايو المقبل.
وقام  رونالدو بالترويج للموقع الجديد المعروف باسم "vivaronaldo.com"، من خلال  مواقع وشبكات التواصل الاجتماعى أمثال "فيس بوك" و"تويتر"، حيث أرفق لاعب  ريال مدريد تصريحًا مع الفيديو، قال فيه "قريباً سوف أكون أقرب إلى كل واحد  منكم ومعًا نحن أقوى وسوف نحقق الفوز".
المصدر:اليوم السابع
[vsw id="player_embedded" source="youtube" width="425" height="344" autoplay="no"]


المصدر:باسم يوسف


*

----------

